# Quelle ipad choisir???



## macdani (25 Janvier 2013)

Hello,

Je voudrais m'offrir un nouvel iPad mais voilà que j'hésite sur modèle à prendre entre:
 32 ou 64 GB???

Je n'arrive pas à me rendre compte sur la capacité de mémoire idéale... Sachant que j'y mettrait énormément de photos et de musiques...

Merci pour vos conseils!


----------



## macdani (26 Janvier 2013)

ma question ne semble intéressé personne... je vais donc devoir me décider seul...


----------



## Lauange (26 Janvier 2013)

Hello : prends un 32go.


----------



## macdani (26 Janvier 2013)

je viens de lire sur un autre forum que si on a beaucoup de photos/musiques il serait préférable de prendre le 64... 
Je n'arrive pas bien à comprendre avec un 32 GO combien de stockage on peut y faire...


----------



## yvos (26 Janvier 2013)

en même temps, il est difficile de te donner une réponse vu la question, très évasive.

Beaucoup de photos, c'est quoi pour toi? 100? 1000? 100000? Tu ne dis rien à ce propos. Quel appareil photo? 6Mpix ou 38Mpix, ça ne fait pas les mêmes fichiers.

Stockage de photo définitif ou temporaire? 

Idem pour la musique. Une bibliothèque musicale remplirait à elle seule tes 32Go

Bref, impossible de te répondre proprement, alors faut pas trop se plaindre


----------



## bompi (26 Janvier 2013)

C'est aussi une question de phynances. Mais ce serait moi, iPad Mini 64 Gb de RAM.


----------



## sixfeetunder (26 Janvier 2013)

L'Ipad Mini contient 512 mo de RAM. Les 64Go c'est l'espace de stockage flash. 

Pour répondre à la question du topic. Tu peux déjà regarder la place que prend tes photos et  ta musique et choisir en fonction de ça. Si tu n'as pas de soucis niveau finance autant que tu prennes un 64Go


----------



## macdani (26 Janvier 2013)

Voilà...commande passé sur L'app. Store d'un 64 Go...
Livraison max. mercredi!


----------



## bompi (26 Janvier 2013)

sixfeetunder a dit:


> L'Ipad Mini contient 512 mo de RAM. Les 64Go c'est l'espace de stockage flash.
> 
> Pour répondre à la question du topic. Tu peux déjà regarder la place que prend tes photos et  ta musique et choisir en fonction de ça. Si tu n'as pas de soucis niveau finance autant que tu prennes un 64Go


Oups ! Merci pour la correction


----------



## PDD (27 Janvier 2013)

macdani a dit:


> Voilà...commande passé sur L'app. Store d'un 64 Go...
> Livraison max. mercredi!


Bien fait, j'ai pris le 32 et il ne me reste que 3 de libres...


----------

